# Middle Harbour - Sun 24 - AM



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

If the weather doesn't turn foul, I'm launching off Clontarf and paddling across to Seaforth Bluff tomorrow morning - aim to be on the water by 6.30 and fish the tide out. If anyone's in the area, I'll be hanging off one of the marker bouys (and if remember my UHF, I'll tune into channel 25). I'll grab some frozen pillies & see what's around.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll see you there Paul.


----------

